# Looking for Sony XR-U770



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all, I'm looking for a Sony XR-U770 working or not, mine has a bad pre-amp board and I need parts. The XR-U880 may be similiar not 100% sure.

Anyone have one they want to part with please let me know, 

thanks,

TONY


----------

